# REW Graph for Review



## TrevorW (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi - I have spent a lot of time learning REW for purposes of placing and EQing my two subwoofers (SVS PB2000). I am now interested in getting a sense of how my other speakers (Totem Tribe IIs) are performing post YPAO(Yamaha 2070 receiver). 

The graph below shows the five speakers and the dual subs. I have the subs boosted by ~8db, which I think is apparent. I did most of the boosting through the AVR setting called "Subwoofer Trim Adjust". It appears to boost the whole low frequency spectrum (<200 hz). I'm thinking I should boost through the AVR level (set for each sub following YPAO). I have all my cross overs set at 80 hz. I have the Dialogue Adjust setting increased by "2", which provides a boost for dialogue through the center channel (but might be the cause for the higher SPL for the center channel.

At any rate, I'm hoping someone (doesn't seem like an active forum area...) can take a look at this graph and advise if there is anything I should be concerned about or if there are any recommendations.

Thanks!

Trevor


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It looks pretty good, except for the ~10 dB rise above 1 kHz. I’d think that would make things sound pretty bright?

What mic and calibration file are you using?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## TrevorW (Jan 8, 2019)

Yeah, that was my concern as well... I'm not sure I would describe the sound as such, but I don't have a lot to compare it to.

I am using the Umik-1 with the 90 degree calibration file.

I tried boosting the treble in my AVR tone settings and this just made it worse... Perhaps I should try lowering the treble (into the negatives...).

Any suggestions for me to correct this?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well if it sounds okay, then maybe it’s just the calibration file boosting the high end (I’m in the distinct minority these days, but I prefer straight-on measurements with a 0-degree calibration file myself). The rise is so gradual you could probably reduce it for the most part merely with the treble tone control. Or even better, if you have a parametric EQ option try a filter centered at ~5 kHz with 1.4 Q and cut 4-5 decibles. Might try one or the other, measure the results to see if things up there have flattened out, and then spend a few days listening to it. If you ultimately don’t think it sounds better, then go with what sounds right and ignore the graph. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## TrevorW (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks! Sounds like good advice.

I'll give those options a try and report back.


----------

